# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Të hidhem në Mac apo të mbaj Windows?

## etan

Pas kaq e kaq muajsh ,,,,,dhe me dy kompjutera ne shtepi ,,,,jam i lodhur me buget  e viruset  te windowsit .Kam lexuar se nje sistem i qendrueshem eshte mac osx por per cudi ne kete forum nuk shoh qe flitet shume .Nje nder comp. me te fuqishem te apple eshte biprocessori G5 i Apple .Dikush qe e ka perdorur mund te me thote opinionet e tija per kete biprocessor ??
ju faleminderit

----------


## darwin

une kam perdorur nje dual processor G4, me Panther (Mac OS X 10.3) dhe te siguroj qe eshte nje eksperience e tille, qe nqs ti e provon te siguroj qe nuk do kthehesh me KURRE mbrapa (_send report to Microsoft, viruses, spywarez, me nje fjale_ *Windoze!*)..

G5 nuk me ka rene rasti ta perdor, por sipas specifikimeve eshte nje nga superkompjuterat te cilet mund ti perdorin "njerezit e thjeshte".. Pa diskutim qe krahasuar me nje G4 duhet te jete si treni ekspres TGV me nje tren te zakonshem elektrik..Me shpejtesi FSB 1.25 Ghz, edhe Inteli do te doje ca kohe qe te jete njelloj

_ka vetem nje problem.._  :i qetë:  _cmimi nuk eshte si ai qe je mesuar me PC e shemtuara !! eshte nje cike me shume.._

p.s Biprocesori nuk eshte i Apple, por i IBM. ka PowerPC architecture..

----------


## edspace

90% e kompjuterave që shiten kanë windows. Mac, Linux dhe të tjerët ndajnë vetëm një 10% dhe kjo është arsyeja pse nuk flitet shumë për ta në forum. Windows mund të ketë problemet e saj, por ka qënë gjithnjë në përmirësim dhe ka më shumë benefite se Mac, Linux, etj. 

Në radhë të parë ka afërsisht 10 vjet eksperiencë që me windows 95. Pothuaj se i gjithë biznesi i industrisë së kompjuterave dhe programeve (software) është ndërtuar mbi windows. Ka qindra mijra programe për windows që mund ti blesh ose ti shkarkosh falas në internet, ndërsa për Mac dhe Linux nuk do ta gjesh këtë llojshmëri. 

Kur 90% e njerëzve përdorin Windows, edhe ti je i detyruar të përdorësh atë. Skedarët dhe disqet që punojnë në windows, nuk punojnë në Mac dhe anasjelltas. Nëpër shkolla dhe zyra përdoret Windows dhe do s'do ti, do detyrohesh tu përshtatesh kushteve, se nuk i ndryshon dot. 

Mac ka të mirat e ti, edhe Linux po ashtu. Mac është i thjeshtë për tu përdorur por është i varfër në funksionet që të lejon të kryesh. Një përdorues i zakonshëm që e përdor kompjuterin për internet, email, e muzikë, nuk e kupton ndryshimin fare por dikush që punon me kompjuter e kupton që Mac ka mangësi. Dikur Mac mburrej për dizajn grafikësh por tani edhe në atë fushë ja ka kaluar windows. 

Ndërsa Linux është ndërtuar për profesionistat e kompjuterit, ata që merren me programim, rrjetet, sigurimin, etj. Linux të lejon të përshtatësh sistemin sipas nevojave të tua, por është ende i vështirë për tu përdorur edhe pse ka bërë ca përmirësime. Në do të lexosh më shumë pë Linux shiko këtë temë. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=5578

Për mendimin tim, edhe pse ka problemet e saj, Windows në tërësi është më i mirë se Mac dhe Linux. Shumica e problemeve që lindin, janë për faj të përdoruesit dhe jo për faj të sistemit.

----------


## darwin

> ....Në radhë të parë ka afërsisht 10 vjet eksperiencë që me windows 95. Pothuaj se i gjithë biznesi i industrisë së kompjuterave dhe programeve (software) është ndërtuar mbi windows. Ka qindra mijra programe për windows që mund ti blesh ose ti shkarkosh falas në internet, ndërsa për Mac dhe Linux nuk do ta gjesh këtë llojshmëri.



*Gabim, gabim !!* Windows nuk ka 10 vjet eksperience, por ka dicka me shume duke filluar qe me _Windows 3.11_  . Apple, nga ana tjeter ka 20 vjet eksperience qe nga dalja e Lisa (Sistemi i pare operativ me interface) dhe Macintosh (*kompjuteri i pare ne bote  qe nuk komandohej vetem nga tastiera* por dhe nga dicka tjeter qe i vune emrin *MOUSE!* )..Per Mac mund te gjesh cfaredo lloj programi qe do te te nevojitet, sepse deri tani eshte krijuar gjithcka.. I vetmi program i rendesishem qe mungon eshte AutoCAD por edhe ate e kane zevendesuar me programe te tjere.  





> Kur 90% e njerëzve përdorin Windows, edhe ti je i detyruar të përdorësh atë.



 :pa dhembe:   kjo eshte per te qeshur.. *NUK JE FARE I DETYRUAR TE PERDORESH DICKA QE NGEC VAZHDIMISHT!!*  Ose nqs do ta perdoresh Windows XP ose W2k mund ta perdoresh dhe me ane te nje kompjuteri Mac (gjithsesi nuk mund ta kuptoj pse duhet te perdoresh nje Windows OS kur fare mire "fluturon" me Mac OS X) me ane te  *VIRTUAL PC* , nje software emulator te cilin Microsoft e bleu vjet nga Connectix.






> *Skedarët dhe disqet që punojnë në windows, nuk punojnë në Mac* dhe anasjelltas. Nëpër shkolla dhe zyra përdoret Windows dhe do s'do ti, do detyrohesh tu përshtatesh kushteve, se nuk i ndryshon dot.



*Kjo eshte nje nga gjerat qe eshte me larg te vertetes se kurre*...Ka nja 10 vjet qe disqet dhe skedaret qe punojne ne Windows, PUNOHEN dhe ne Mac fale ekstensionit te sistemit PC-Exchange. Me se fundi Micro$oft-i u kujtua te fuse dicka te tille ne XP OS, por gjithsesi kjo vlen vetem per CD. Nje PC normale nuk njeh asgje tjeter (hard drive, flash disk, cdo lloj storage, te formatuar HFS+, qe eshte dhe formatimi default i Mac-ve), pervec se nje CD-je HFS+. *POR*, Apple ne sistemin operativ ka krijuar mundesi qe ne nje rrjet windoze mjafton te lidhesh nje Mac dhe ai sillet si te gjithe PC e tjera..

Per shkollat ja vlen te rikujtosh qe Apple ka rreth 35% te tregut studentor, ndersa per zyrat ja vlen te dish qe programi me i mire i shkruar nga Microsoft eshte Office 2004 per Macintosh. Shikoje dhe ne  *FAQEN ZYRTARE TE MICROSOFT* ..  






> Mac ka të mirat e ti, edhe Linux po ashtu. *Mac është i thjeshtë për tu përdorur por është i varfër në funksionet që të lejon të kryesh.* Një përdorues i zakonshëm që e përdor kompjuterin për internet, email, e muzikë, nuk e kupton ndryshimin fare por *dikush që punon me kompjuter e kupton që Mac ka mangësi.*



atehere per sqarim, kompjuterat Macintosh perdorin Mac OS X qe ne vetvete eshte *UNIX core* me Apple interface.. UNIX i Mac quhet *DARWIN*  :shkelje syri:  dhe eshte nje lloj i FreeBSD, dhe nuk ka fare te beje me fjalen "mangesi".. *Ben cfare te duash !!*






> *Dikur Mac mburrej për dizajn grafikësh por tani edhe në atë fushë ja ka kaluar windows.....*



 :i habitur!:  *???!!!!!* *Provo vetem nje dite Mac OS X dhe nuk e di a do ta thuash prape !!*





> *....Për mendimin tim, edhe pse ka problemet e saj, Windows në tërësi është më i mirë se Mac dhe Linux.* Shumica e problemeve që lindin, janë për faj të përdoruesit dhe jo për faj të sistemit.



Provoje vetem 3 dite, dhe do te thuash: *"obobo, c'paskam hequr gjithe keto vjet !!"* Sistemi operativ i Apple, eshte shume me stabel sesa XP (service Pack 2 included) sepse eshte UNIX.. Derisa sa te dale Longhorn (sistemi pas-XP qe Microsoft do te hedhi ne treg nga viti 2007) kushedi se ku ka shkuar Mac OS X..

_Argumenti kryesor ne favor te Windows nuk eshte perdorur fare: cmimi i nje PC-je te shemtuar nga Dell, HP, ose Gateway.. Aty po qe ka avantazh Windows (lol, une dhe po ta kisha nje desktop PC do ti instaloja Linux) sepse kushton me lire._



per sqarime te metejshme, shiko vete   *FAQEN ZYRTARE te APPLE*

----------


## darwin

ah, se harrova per programet se si gjenden..
DC ++ eshte krijuar per Macintosh per here te pare, dhe gjithashtu mund te perdoresh BitTorrent (shkruar posacerisht per Mac OS X).. Pastaj shikon, a gjehen programe apo jo  :shkelje syri:

----------


## etan

Hej Darwin ....s mundem me me Windowsin Xp .....viruse ,worm ,spyware....ndize ,fike ,formatoje ....ouf u lodha .Keto dite dua te bej nje porosi tek Apple per nje G5 me 2.5 Ghz  me nje memorje 2 Go  dhe nje ekran 30 puce ....duhet te jete dicka e jashtezakonshme dicka gjeniale ,,,, kuptohet edhe cmimi eshte i kripur ....por them se ja vlen .

----------


## edspace

> Gabim, gabim !! Windows nuk ka 10 vjet eksperience, por ka dicka me shume duke filluar qe me Windows 3.11  . Apple, nga ana tjeter ka 20 vjet eksperience qe nga dalja e Lisa (Sistemi i pare operativ me interface) dhe Macintosh (kompjuteri i pare ne bote  qe nuk komandohej vetem nga tastiera por dhe nga dicka tjeter qe i vune emrin MOUSE! )..Per Mac mund te gjesh cfaredo lloj programi qe do te te nevojitet, sepse deri tani eshte krijuar gjithcka.. I vetmi program i rendesishem qe mungon eshte AutoCAD por edhe ate e kane zevendesuar me programe te tjere.


Darwin, me fal se te preka thelle me kritikat me lart. Ti i paske marre edhe emrin Mac-ut. 

Une i bera llogarite qe nga Windows 95, si nje sistem modern qe vazhdon te perdoret edhe sot. Microsoft i ve copyright 1985 windows dhe del qe ka 20 vjet eksperience por windows 95 konsiderohet si fillimi i windowsit modern. Windows 95 beri buje si asnje sistem tjeter dhe u dha njerezve shprese per te ardhmen. Eksperienca duket tek popullariteti i sistemeve sot. Windows 90% ndersa Mac me pak se 5%. Me thuaj ti tani, kujt i ka vlejtur me shume eksperienca? Mac, pas 10 vjeteve dominim nga Microsoft, e kuptoi qe po merrte fund dhe ndrroi sistemin ne UNIX me shpresen se do vidhte popullaritetin e *nix. Microsoft, asnjehere nuk ka humbur programe nga nje version i windowsit, ne tjetrin, ndersa perdoruesit e Macintosh filluan te ankoheshin qe programet me te mira te Mac OS 8 e 9 nuk punonin ne Mac OS X. 

Autocad eshte program standart per inxhinieri dhe arkitekture. Autocad mesohet ne universitet dhe kerkohet nga te gjithe punedhenesit. Kur Autocad, nuk punon per Mac, jo vetem qe do humbase biznesin e inxhiniereve dhe arkitekteve, por do humbase edhe biznesim e shkollave qe japin mesime me keto programe. Beji ti llogarite sa % te tregut dhe sa fitime po humbet Mac vetem nga Autocad. Por ka qindra programe te tilla profesionale per grafike, audio, video, programim e plot te tjera. 

Te te kujtoj pak se vetem pak muaj me pare, Adobe, kompania numer 1 per dizajn grafikesh, njoftoi se do nderpriste zhvillimin per Mac te  programeve PageMaker, FrameMaker, Premiere, dhe disa te tjereve. Cila ishte arsyeja e dhene nga zedhenesit? "Adobe ka vene re se biznesi me i madh vjen nga Windows dhe nuk ka leverdi te vazhdoje zhvillimin per Mac". Te te kujtoj se Adobe ka qene nga kompanite e para qe ka mbeshtetur Mac, dhe kur Adobe heq dore nga Mac, duhet ta kuptosh qe Mac nuk jep mundesi per fitim dhe eshte gjithnje ne humbje. 




> kjo eshte per te qeshur.. NUK JE FARE I DETYRUAR TE PERDORESH DICKA QE NGEC VAZHDIMISHT!!  Ose nqs do ta perdoresh Windows XP ose W2k mund ta perdoresh dhe me ane te nje kompjuteri Mac (gjithsesi nuk mund ta kuptoj pse duhet te perdoresh nje Windows OS kur fare mire "fluturon" me Mac OS X) me ane te VIRTUAL PC , nje software emulator te cilin Microsoft e bleu vjet nga Connectix.


Dmth ti po thua qe merr Mac dhe instalo virtual PC qe te perdoresh Windows. Jam dakort, kjo eshte vertet per te qeshur. E mira e mac-ut eshte se ka terhequr gjithnje tipa si ty, superman, qe deshirojne te perdorin kompjuterin per "fluturime". Vetem fshesa i mungon Mac-ut per tu ngritur ne xhiro.   :pa dhembe:  





> Kjo eshte nje nga gjerat qe eshte me larg te vertetes se kurre...Ka nja 10 vjet qe disqet dhe skedaret qe punojne ne Windows, PUNOHEN dhe ne Mac fale ekstensionit te sistemit PC-Exchange. Me se fundi Micro$oft-i u kujtua te fuse dicka te tille ne XP OS, por gjithsesi kjo vlen vetem per CD. Nje PC normale nuk njeh asgje tjeter (hard drive, flash disk, cdo lloj storage, te formatuar HFS+, qe eshte dhe formatimi default i Mac-ve), pervec se nje CD-je HFS+. POR, Apple ne sistemin operativ ka krijuar mundesi qe ne nje rrjet windoze mjafton te lidhesh nje Mac dhe ai sillet si te gjithe PC e tjera..


Microsoft e di fare mire qe eshte numri 1 dhe nuk i intereson qe te pershtat Windows qe te punoje me Mac. Ndersa Mac eshte i detyruar ti pershtatet windows, nqs do te mbaje frymen gjalle. Merr nje disk flopi te Mac-ut dhe fute ne Windows te shikojme do punoje apo jo, dhe anasjelltas. Ah po, punon por duhet te konvertohet, dhe te instalosh nja 2-3 programe shtese. Ti vete thua qe eshte larg te vertetes dhe ti vete mbeshtet mendimin tim dhe thua qe nje pc normal nuk njeh asgje tjeter. 

Qe te punosh lirshem me dy sisteme te ndryshme, duhet te perdoresh edhe te njejtat programe duke filluar qe nga dokumentat me te thjeshte txt e deri tek  wma, wav, zip, rar, e plote te tjere qe ndryshojne nga nje sistem ne tjetrin.  




> Per shkollat ja vlen te rikujtosh qe Apple ka rreth 35% te tregut studentor, ndersa per zyrat ja vlen te dish qe programi me i mire i shkruar nga Microsoft eshte Office 2004 per Macintosh. Shikoje dhe ne FAQEN ZYRTARE TE MICROSOFT..


Shume te duket 35% ty? Kenaqesh te ta mbushin pjaten 35%?   :pa dhembe:  
Edhe ne eshte 35% eshte per cerdhet dhe shkollat fillore sepse te thashe qe Mac eshte me i lehte per tu perdorur dhe sa per te mesuar abetaren eshte i mire. Kur te duhet te shkruash nje hartim, apo nje prezantim, do hidhesh ne Windows te perdoresh Word, Powerpoint, Frontpage, Excel, Access, etj etj. Ne universitete dhe kolegje dominon Windows. Shembullin me te mire e dhe ti vete me autocad. Nuk e di per cfare shkolle flet ti por ne shkollen qe jam une, profesoret i kerkojne detyrat ne internet dhe deri tani nuk kam pare ndonje ti kerkoje detyrat ne  formatet e Mac-ut. 




> atehere per sqarim, kompjuterat Macintosh perdorin Mac OS X qe ne vetvete eshte UNIX core me Apple interface.. UNIX i Mac quhet DARWIN  dhe eshte nje lloj i FreeBSD, dhe nuk ka fare te beje me fjalen "mangesi".. Ben cfare te duash !!


Linux, po, i ben cfare te duash se eshte open source. Duhet te jesh programues i mire por e ndryshon. Mac-un si sistem nuk e ndryshon dot me shume se c'mund te ndryshosh Windows. Te kam shtruar pyetjen me lart: Perse Mac u hodh ne Unix kur sipas teje ka pasur kaq shume eksperience dhe ka pasur nje sistem kaq te mire?

Mac OS te vjeter e kam perdorur vite me pare ne gjimnaz me Photoshop dhe Illustrator. Mac OS X e perdor ndonjehere kur vete ne shkolle dhe jane zene te gjithe kompjuterat me windows. Jane nja 3 salla me Windows dhe 1 salle me Mac. Eshte per tu cuditur se si te gjithe futen ne sallen e Windows. Ne sallen e Mac-ut shikon vetem pastruesit ose ndonje student qe ka qejf te "fluturoje".

Ka dale moda te kesh inat Microsoft sepse eshte numri 1 dhe te gjithe e kane inat qe ka bere miliarda. Ti dhe une nuk kemi bizneset tona dhe nuk po konkurojme me microsoft. Kur microsoft te te haje buken, atehere po, ke te drejte te ankohesh. Por deri tani duhet te jesh i kenaqur me microsoft qe zhvilloi industrine e kompjuterit dhe po u jep njerezve buke ne te gjithe boten. Ik meso Microsoft Office dhe do ta gjesh nje pune. Ik meso Ms Access dhe Visual Basic dhe do gjesh nje pune me te mire. Ik meso te programosh ne Windows dhe do jetosh me mire se 90% e njerezve. 

Kush eshte i zoti i ben balle microsoft duke ndertuar dicka me mire (psh google, connectix) dhe e detyron microsoft ti bleje me miliona dollare.  

Eshte tjeter gje te kesh inat Microsoft dhe te kesh inat Windows, apo Office. Ty s'te pelqen surati i Bill Gates dhe fillon shkruan Micro$oft. Une nuk kam inat me Apple dhe mund te them se ka kontribuar shume ne fushen e kompjuterit. Per Hardware Apple eshte nga kompanite me te mira por per sistemin operativ ngeli ne vend te fundit, jo se windows ishte me mire,  por se Apple nuk dinte te bente biznes me ate qe kishte. Si rezultat, Microsoft u lidh me prodhuesit e kompjuterave (IBM me shoke) dhe arriti te zhvillonte windows me hapa gjigande, ndersa Mac ka caluar gjithe kohen. 

Te te kujtoj se Microsoft eshte nje nga donatoret me te medhenj per te luftuar varferine, sponsorizon kerkime shkencore per te sheruar kancerin, siden, etj, jep donacione per femijet e varfer.  Dola nga tema me keto sepse ne shkrimin tend pashe nje inat/urrejtje per Microsoft.

----------


## darwin

> Darwin, me fal se te preka thelle me kritikat me lart. Ti i paske marre edhe emrin Mac-ut. Une i bera llogarite qe nga Windows 95, si nje sistem modern qe vazhdon te perdoret edhe sot. Microsoft i ve copyright 1985 windows dhe del qe ka 20 vjet eksperience por windows 95 konsiderohet si fillimi i windowsit modern. Windows 95 beri buje si asnje sistem tjeter dhe u dha njerezve shprese per te ardhmen. Eksperienca duket tek popullariteti i sistemeve sot. *Windows 90% ndersa Mac me pak se 5%.*


*


Ne kete rast po diskutohej per perdorim personal, dhe nuk besoj se nje OPEL (general motors) eshte me e mire se nje BMW (3 % e tregut te automobilave), apo do me thuash qe do zgjidhje te paren ??







 Postuar më parë nga edspace

 Me thuaj ti tani, kujt i ka vlejtur me shume eksperienca?


*


> Mac, pas 10 vjeteve dominim nga Microsoft, e kuptoi qe po merrte fund dhe ndrroi sistemin ne UNIX me shpresen se do vidhte popullaritetin e *nix. Microsoft, asnjehere nuk ka humbur programe nga nje version i windowsit, ne tjetrin, ndersa perdoruesit e Macintosh filluan te ankoheshin qe programet me te mira te Mac OS 8 e 9 nuk punonin ne Mac OS X.



Po tani punojne apo nuk punojne programet ?? Te kesh parasysh qe melodia e reklames se XP (ne momentin kur u promovua) ishte "Ray of Light" nga Madona.. imagjinoje pak se me cfare kompjuteri eshte regjistruar dhe perpunuar e gjithe kenga..





> Autocad eshte program standart per inxhinieri dhe arkitekture. Autocad mesohet ne universitet dhe kerkohet nga te gjithe punedhenesit. Kur Autocad, nuk punon per Mac, jo vetem qe do humbase biznesin e inxhiniereve dhe arkitekteve, por do humbase edhe biznesim e shkollave qe japin mesime me keto programe. Beji ti llogarite sa % te tregut dhe sa fitime po humbet Mac vetem nga Autocad. Por ka qindra programe te tilla profesionale per grafike, audio, video, programim e plot te tjera.



Per inxhinieret ka programe si DCAD VectorSpace, CADintosh, VectorWorks.. e megjithate dihet qe Mac eshte nje kompjuter i drejtuar drejt tregut multimedial, ku programet e vete Apple, jane ku e ku ne krahasim me WindowsMediaPlayer..





> Te te kujtoj pak se vetem pak muaj me pare, Adobe, kompania numer 1 per dizajn grafikesh, *njoftoi se do nderpriste zhvillimin per Mac te  programeve PageMaker, FrameMaker, Premiere, dhe disa te tjereve. Cila ishte arsyeja e dhene nga zedhenesit?* "Adobe ka vene re se biznesi me i madh vjen nga Windows dhe nuk ka leverdi te vazhdoje zhvillimin per Mac". Te te kujtoj se Adobe ka qene nga kompanite e para qe ka mbeshtetur Mac, dhe kur Adobe heq dore nga Mac, duhet ta kuptosh qe Mac nuk jep mundesi per fitim dhe eshte gjithnje ne humbje.



E ke serisht gabim.. PHOTOSHOP, sa here del version i ri, prezantohet gjithmone me Mac OS X. dhe e di pse?? sepse funksionon gjithcka dhe nuk ben bug (jo si ai prezantimi i famshem i Microsoftit me Windows ME ku Billi futi skanerin ne porten USB dhe pastaj nuk ndodhi asgje !!!.. rrjedhimisht doli shprehja "Plug and get mad", kurse per Apple thuhet "Plug and play).. Megjithate Photoshop do prezantoje version te ri ne fillim te 2005. Mund ta shikosh vete se cfare platforme zgjedh Adobe "per te bere pershtypje te krushqit"..

PageMaker, eshte nderprere sepse e para nuk ka qene nje gjigand ne fushen e publikimeve (Quark!)dhe gjithashtu eshte nderprere dhe per Windows, dhe e dyta sepse Adobe zgjodhi te zhvilloje *InDesign*, ku shitjet me te shumta nuk i ben me PC por me.. Mollen!
Premiere eshte serisht ne zhvillim, por doli jashte gare sepse *FinalCutPro* (made by Apple) eshte nje program qe e asgjesoi si software ne platformen e Macintosh.. shiko se me cfare montohet materiali nga gazetaret e Reuters, CNN, BBC..





> Dmth ti po thua qe merr Mac dhe instalo virtual PC qe te perdoresh Windows. Jam dakort, kjo eshte vertet per te qeshur. E mira e mac-ut eshte se ka terhequr gjithnje tipa si ty, superman, qe deshirojne te perdorin kompjuterin per "fluturime". Vetem fshesa i mungon Mac-ut per tu ngritur ne xhiro.



e thashe ne sensin qe nqs atij qe pyeste i duhej bota e Windoze, Macintosh eshte i vetmi kompjuter qe punon me 3 *(TRE!)* sisteme operative njekohesishtMac OS X, Linux, dhe Windows (dmth te tre funksional ne te njejten kohe, jo fik Linux boot ne Windows pastaj)..  :shkelje syri: 





> Microsoft e di fare mire qe eshte numri 1 dhe nuk i intereson qe te pershtat Windows qe te punoje me Mac. Ndersa Mac eshte i detyruar ti pershtatet windows, nqs do te mbaje frymen gjalle. *Merr nje disk flopi te Mac-ut dhe fute ne Windows te shikojme do punoje apo jo, dhe anasjelltas. Ah po, punon por duhet te konvertohet, dhe te instalosh nja 2-3 programe shtese.* Ti vete thua qe eshte larg te vertetes dhe ti vete mbeshtet mendimin tim dhe thua qe nje pc normal nuk njeh asgje tjeter.



Me vjen keq qe nuk je azhornuar por Apple ka qe ne 1998 qe nuk prodhon me kompjutera me diskete. Arsyeja? mqs me mail coheshin (ne ate kohe) 1 Mb nuk kishte me kuptim te perdornin disketen.. ah, se harrova.. Nuk ka patur asnjehere boot Mac nga disketa. Direkt nga disku(CD). Antikuaret i takojne Microsoftit akoma..





> Qe te punosh lirshem me dy sisteme te ndryshme, duhet te perdoresh edhe te njejtat programe duke filluar qe nga dokumentat me te thjeshte txt e deri tek  wma, wav, zip, rar, e plote te tjere qe ndryshojne nga nje sistem ne tjetrin.



WMA, WAV.. e cfare duhen?? ka AIFF dhe mp3 (ne formatin e te cilit, WMP nuk te lejon absolutisht te kodosh kenget qe ke qejf).. Megjithate provo njehere *iTunes per Windows* dhe shiko a do e perdoresh me WMP ?? Luan ne 5 formate te ndryshme audio, dhe *konverton nga gjithcka ne gjithcka (Jo vetem WMA!)*
_zip , rar etj.._ *Stuffit Deluxe my friend.* Ka keto (zip, rar) por ka dhe nja 50 formate te tjera kompresimi..





> Shume te duket 35% ty? Kenaqesh te ta mbushin pjaten 35%?  
> Edhe ne eshte 35% e shte per cerdhet dhe shkollat fillore sepse te thashe qe Mac eshte me i lehte per tu perdorur dhe sa per te mesuar abetaren eshte i mire. Kur te duhet te shkruash nje hartim, apo nje prezantim, do hidhesh ne Windows te perdoresh Word, Powerpoint, Frontpage, Excel, Access, etj etj. Ne universitete dhe kolegje dominon Windows. Shembullin me te mire e dhe ti vete me autocad. Nuk e di per cfare shkolle flet ti por ne shkollen qe jam une, profesoret i kerkojne detyrat ne internet dhe deri tani* nuk kam pare ndonje ti kerkoje detyrat ne  formatet e Mac-ut.*



heeee???!!!! *Cdo me thene FORMATET E MAC-ut ??* Formatet jane standarte pra jo te Windows ose te Mac-ut, por nqs do perdoresh Office (.doc, .xsl, .ppt, sepse keto jane te Microsoft) po ta perseris qe software me i mire ne histori i prodhuar nga Microsoft eshte *Office per Macintosh !!* Formatet e imazheve quhen .tif , .jpg, .bmp.. Mos jane dhe keto standarte te Windows?? Kur te te bjere rasti (se nuk te paska rene me cfare shoh) te lutem pyet vetem per menyren e instalimit te Office ne nje kompjuter Macintosh ! do cuditesh kur ta mesosh se sa ndryshe nga ajo bota monotone e Windows eshte.. quhet Drag & Drop. E megjithate ka dhe AppleWorks, ose StarOffice per OS X, ose pa para fare OpenOffice per OS X (te cilen ata te Microsoftit nuk e shohin dot me sy , se eshte pa pagese). Te gjitha keto punojne me te gjitha formatet e .. (Windows, ne kete rast!)


Por sa per njohuri, kerko pak me MSN search se ku jane prezantuar Word, Excel dhe Powerpoint per here te pare.. ne Macintosh, 3 vjet para se Microsoft te bente variantin per ta perdorur ne Windows. ah, dhe dicka tjeter. Te vetmet viruse ne Mac OS (classic, jo OS X) jane viruset per Office98 (qe ne te vertete sistemit nuk i shkaktojne asgje!) por tashme nuk shkaktojne asgje.. Praktikisht, OS X = 0 virusa !





> Linux, po, i ben cfare te duash se eshte open source. Duhet te jesh programues i mire por e ndryshon. Mac-un si sistem nuk e ndryshon dot me shume se c'mund te ndryshosh Windows. Te kam shtruar pyetjen me lart: Perse Mac u hodh ne Unix kur sipas teje ka pasur kaq shume eksperience dhe ka pasur nje sistem kaq te mire?



Ah, dmth Linux-in e ndryshon, ee.. nuk diskutohet, qe Linux eshte me i miri pas Macintosh, por vetem qe i mungojne software-t (dhe per ca kohe). Kush te tha qe Mac OS X nuk eshte open source ??? Verifikoje nqs do kesh kohe, se do zhgenjehesh.. Dhe pse Apple u hodh ne Unix ?? sepse Bill Gates-i i Apple quhet Steve Jobs, dhe kur u rikthye ne drejtimin e Apple, solli me vete sistemin NeXT qe e zhvilluar kompania e tij..
Tani dicka tjeter. A e di ti qe Apple prodhon dhe OS dhe hardware-in ?? a e di se cfare do te thote ?? instalim sistemi dhe MOSKERKIM per drivera me kurre (qe hajde gjeji ne xhunglen e Wintel)






> Mac OS te vjeter e kam perdorur vite me pare ne gjimnaz me Photoshop dhe Illustrator. *Mac OS X e perdor ndonjehere*  kur vete ne shkolle dhe jane zene te gjithe kompjuterat me windows. Jane nja 3 salla me Windows dhe 1 salle me Mac. *Eshte per tu cuditur se si te gjithe futen ne sallen e Windows.* Ne sallen e Mac-ut shikon vetem pastruesit ose ndonje student qe ka qejf te "fluturoje".



Dyshoj qe ta perdoresh ndonjehere OS X, por gjithsesi.. _te gjithe futen ne sallen e windows.._  Dhe kjo cfare do te thote ?? "semundja e patates"
 (ka qene nje semundje e frikshme ku vdiq nje perqindje e konsiderueshme e popullsise se Irlandes sepse konsumonin vetem kete lloj ushqimi).. asnje fjale rreth virusave qe bejne kataklizem cdo vit neper servera Windows-i ??






> Ka dale moda te kesh inat Microsoft sepse eshte numri 1 dhe te gjithe e kane inat qe ka bere miliarda.



C'eshte kjo "Ka dale moda" se tani megjithmend qe u be qesharake ?? Ti kujton se une rri dhe shikoj se si "ecen moda". Une i dhashe mendimin atij qe kerkoi nje Mac. Ti e sugjerove qe mos ta blinte (duke e perdorur OS X, vetem "nganjehere", sipas fjaleve te tua!) sepse ka me mire.. Pastaj dhe Micro$oft, nuk ka nevoje per "avokate" se paguan nje ushtri te tere me te tille.. Apo i je futur "modes se fundit" ??





> ...Si rezultat, Microsoft u lidh me prodhuesit e kompjuterave *(IBM me shoke)* dhe arriti te zhvillonte windows me hapa gjigande, ndersa Mac ka caluar gjithe kohen.



Dhe kush eshte promovuesi me i madh i Linux sot ne bote ?? tre germa:  *IBM*
Dhe procesoret PowerPC qe perdoren ne Macintosh kush i zhvillon ne bashkepunim?? *Apple me IBM*





> .Te te kujtoj se Microsoft eshte nje nga donatoret me te medhenj per te luftuar varferine, sponsorizon kerkime shkencore per te sheruar kancerin, siden, etj, jep donacione per femijet e varfer.  Dola nga tema me keto sepse ne shkrimin tend pashe nje inat/urrejtje per Microsoft.



Te te kujtoj qe megjithe miresine e madhe te Microsoft, mos harro qe XP duhet ta instalosh me internet, sepse duhesh verifikuar a ke paguar apo jo njehere..

Dhe per ta mbyllur fare temen, sepse po dalim fare :




> ...*Hej Darwin ....s mundem me me Windowsin*  Xp .....viruse ,worm ,spyware....ndize ,fike ,formatoje ....ouf u lodha .Keto dite *dua te bej nje porosi tek Apple per nje G5 me 2.5 Ghz me nje memorje 2 Gb dhe nje ekran 30 polsh* ....duhet te jete dicka e jashtezakonshme dicka gjeniale ,,,, kuptohet edhe cmimi eshte i kripur ....*por them se ja vlen*  .



_G5 dual 2.5 Ghz me Apple display.. ta kam zili !!_

Ed*space* qe je me kembe ne toke (isha une supermani qe desha te fluturoja, apo jo?), *hapesi i temes zgjodhi Mac* 


nuk ja vlen me te shkruash mbi kete teme, apo jo ??  :shkelje syri: 
edhe nga titulli quhet G5 Apple..

----------


## edspace

> Ne kete rast po diskutohej per perdorim personal, dhe nuk besoj se nje OPEL (general motors) eshte me e mire se nje BMW (3 % e tregut te automobilave), apo do me thuash qe do zgjidhje te paren ??


Dmth sipas teje Mac qënka BMW e kompjuterave?
BMW është mijra dollare më shumë se një Opel ndërsa Macintosh është vetëm 200-300 dollare më shumë. Arsyeja pse BMW ka vetëm 3% të tregut është se njerëzit nuk kanë para ta blejnë. Arsyeja pse Mac ka vetëm 3% nuk është paraja por është se u pëlqen windows më shumë. 


Në lidhje me këngën e madonës, reklamat e microsoft nuk janë për të shitur këngët apo të mburren me ritmin e tyre. Microsoft i bën reklamat për windows. Unë nuk u kushtoj rendesi reklamave por eksperiencës time në shtëpi, punë, shkollë. Shikoj kompjuterat që shiten nga IBM, DELL, HP, GATEWAY dhe dal në konkluzionin se Windows zotëron biznesin e sistemeve operative. 




> Per inxhinieret ka programe si DCAD VectorSpace, CADintosh, VectorWorks.. e megjithate dihet qe Mac eshte nje kompjuter i drejtuar drejt tregut multimedial, ku programet e vete Apple, jane ku e ku ne krahasim me WindowsMediaPlayer.


E bëra të qartë më lartë që Autocad është i vetëm në atë që bën dhe ka krijuar monopoli, ashtu siç ka krijuar edhe Adobe me Photoshop dhe Microsoft me Office. Mund të zësh në gojë me qindra programe cad por profesionistët janë mësuar me atë dhe ja që nuk e përdorin dot në Mac. Sistemi operativ duhet të lejojë kompjuterin për të gjitha programet dhe jo të jetë i mirë vetëm për multimedia. Me sa di unë Apple nuk i bën reklamë vetëm për multimedia Mac-ut. 





> E ke serisht gabim.. PHOTOSHOP, sa here del version i ri, prezantohet gjithmone me Mac OS X. dhe e di pse?? sepse funksionon gjithcka dhe nuk ben bug (jo si ai prezantimi i famshem i Microsoftit me Windows ME ku Billi futi skanerin ne porten USB dhe pastaj nuk ndodhi asgje !!!.. rrjedhimisht doli shprehja "Plug and get mad", kurse per Apple thuhet "Plug and play).. Megjithate Photoshop do prezantoje version te ri ne fillim te 2005. Mund ta shikosh vete se cfare platforme zgjedh Adobe "per te bere pershtypje te krushqit"..


Unë të zura në gojë produkte të Adobes që u shkëputën nga Mac dhe vazhdojnë të jenë të suksesshëm në Windows ndërsa ti më thua që photoshop prezantohet vetëm në kompjuterat Mac. Mac dhe Adobe kanë histori të gjatë bashkë dhe ajo është e vetmja arsye pse prezantimet i bën në Mac. Megjithatë, si dhe në rastin e reklamave, pak rëndësi ka se çfarë sistemi përdorin për prezantime. Rëndësi ka numri i përdoruesve dhe mundësitë që të lejon sistemi operativ. 

Ti me të drejtë më heq vëmëndjen që po të jap shëmbuj që janë 2-3 vjet mbrapa dhe për vete më zë në gojë Windows Me, që ka dalë në 2000 dhe Microsoft ka vite që e ka lënë pas dore. Pa mundohu pak të bllokosh Windows XP se unë kam 
4 vjet që po e përdor dhe nuk kam arritur ti nxjerr një ekran blu. Do diskutojmë mbi mac classic tani?




> PageMaker, eshte nderprere sepse e para nuk ka qene nje gjigand ne fushen e publikimeve (Quark!)dhe gjithashtu eshte nderprere dhe per Windows, dhe e dyta sepse Adobe zgjodhi te zhvilloje *InDesign*, ku shitjet me te shumta nuk i ben me PC por me.. Mollen!
> Premiere eshte serisht ne zhvillim, por doli jashte gare sepse *FinalCutPro* (made by Apple) eshte nje program qe e asgjesoi si software ne platformen e Macintosh.. shiko se me cfare montohet materiali nga gazetaret e Reuters, CNN, BBC..


Ke statistika për InDesing dhe FinalCutPro? 




> Me vjen keq qe nuk je azhornuar por Apple ka qe ne 1998 qe nuk prodhon me kompjutera me diskete. Arsyeja? mqs me mail coheshin (ne ate kohe) 1 Mb nuk kishte me kuptim te perdornin disketen.. ah, se harrova.. Nuk ka patur asnjehere boot Mac nga disketa. Direkt nga disku(CD). Antikuaret i takojne Microsoftit akoma..


Floppy nuk vjen standart por e blen më vete. Nejse, unë përmënda flopit, txt, wav, wma dhe të tjera me radhë, që të tregoj se komunikimi midis Windows dhe Mac nuk është i lehtë. Kur ti je duke përdorur Mac dhe 90% e njerëzve përdorin Windows, patjetër që do ndeshesh me këto probleme. Të tjerët presin nga ty që të përdorësh Windows dhe jo anasjelltas. 




> heeee???!!!! *Cdo me thene FORMATET E MAC-ut ??* Formatet jane standarte pra jo te Windows ose te Mac-ut, por nqs do perdoresh Office (.doc, .xsl, .ppt, sepse keto jane te Microsoft) po ta perseris qe software me i mire ne histori i prodhuar nga Microsoft eshte *Office per Macintosh !!* Formatet e imazheve quhen .tif , .jpg, .bmp.. Mos jane dhe keto standarte te Windows?? Kur te te bjere rasti (se nuk te paska rene me cfare shoh) te lutem pyet vetem per menyren e instalimit te Office ne nje kompjuter Macintosh ! do cuditesh kur ta mesosh se sa ndryshe nga ajo bota monotone e Windows eshte.. quhet Drag & Drop. E megjithate ka dhe AppleWorks, ose StarOffice per OS X, ose pa para fare OpenOffice per OS X (te cilen ata te Microsoftit nuk e shohin dot me sy , se eshte pa pagese). Te gjitha keto punojne me te gjitha formatet e .. (Windows, ne kete rast!)


Formatet e Mac: .arc, .bin, .hqx, .image, .sea, .smi, etj. 
Microsoft Office për Mac është software më i mirë? Ku bazohesh për këtë që thua se nuk besoj që Microsoft të prodhojë një Office më të mirë për Mac sesa për Windows. Ke statistika? 
Instalimet mund të bëhen edhe në windows me një klikim apo me drag & drop dhe windows nuk e ndalon këtë. Janë programuesit që zgjedhin të të japin wizard që të kesh kontroll ku ta instalosh dhe të konfigurosh programet sipas nevojave të tua, dhe jo si mac, që do s'do ti, do ta kopjosh të gjithë programin në hard disk. Këto office e tjera që ke përmëndur i përdor ndonjë njeri tek tuk ndërsa MS Office ka vite që është bërë standart i korporatave më të mëdha që punësojnë me mijra punëtorë. Si mund të mburresh me MS Office për Mac?! Apple që bën hardware dhe sisteme operative nuk qënka e zonja të bëjë një office por u jep klientëve MS Office?!




> Te vetmet viruse ne Mac OS (classic, jo OS X) jane viruset per Office98 (qe ne te vertete sistemit nuk i shkaktojne asgje!) por tashme nuk shkaktojne asgje.. Praktikisht, OS X = 0 virusa !


Shyqyr që zure në gojë një pikë tamam. Windows ka më shumë viruse por ki parasysh se jo vetëm që është sistem gjigand (e kam fjalën për kodin që është shkruar) por është edhe fakti që përdoret nga 90% e njerëzve dhe sulmohet pikërisht për këtë arsye. Ke vënë re se kush i shkruan viruset? Shumica janë adoleshentë 15-20 vjeç që duan të fitojnë famë në internet dhe të mburren, ja se çfarë bëra unë. Fama nuk fitohet duke sulmuar 5% të Mac por duke sulmuar 90% të windows. Shancet që virusi do ketë sukses janë më të mëdha kur ka më shumë kompjutera në përdorim, prandaj zgjedhin të shkruajnë viruse për Windows dhe jo për Mac. Do thuash ti që ka dhe viruse për të vjedhur informacion privat si karta krediti, numra llogarie, trojane, përgjues, etj. Edhe këto viruse sulmojnë Windows sepse aty do gjejnë më shumë numra krediti e më shumë njerëz që do bien në kurth. Windows përdoret nga Miliona njerëz në botë dhe është e vështirë të ndërtosh një sistem të sigurtë dhe në të njëjtën kohë të kënaqësh të gjithë përdoruesit që nga fëmijët e vegjël, e deri tek pleqtë. Ka shumë njerëz që futen në kompjuter për herë të parë që nuk dinë të përdorin miun, e jo më të konfigurojnë firewall, router, antivirusët etj. Nqs ke programuar ndonjëherë duhet të dish që nuk ka kod 100% të sigurtë. Po të vijë dita që Mac të futet në përdorim të përditshëm, do ta shikosh që programuesit do ti drejtohen Mac-ut dhe do gjejnë po aq gabime sa dhe në Windows, edhe pse Windows ka shumë herë më shumë rreshta kod se Mac. 

Darwin është open source por jo mbulesa e Mac OS X. Shumica e njerëzve nuk duan të ndryshojnë se si menaxhon memorjen kompjuteri por duan të ndryshojnë sipërfaqen dhe ndonjë program të vogël. Apple u hodh në Unix me shpresën se do tërhiqte programuesit e *nix dhe ti shfrytëzonte ata për të ndërtuar Mac dhe më vonë të nxjerrë fitime me djersën e të tjerëve. Programuesit e kuptuan këtë dhe dolën me projektin e tyre OpenDarwin, të pavarur nga Apple. Po të ishte vërtet për open source Apple, do përdorte lishencën GNU dhe nuk do nxirrte lishencën e saj APSL. 




> Tani dicka tjeter. A e di ti qe Apple prodhon dhe OS dhe hardware-in ?? a e di se cfare do te thote ?? instalim sistemi dhe MOSKERKIM per drivera me kurre (qe hajde gjeji ne xhunglen e Wintel)


Isha unë që përmënda në postimin e mëparshëm për suksesin që ka Apple me hardware dhe kontributin që ka dhënë në shumë drejtime të kompjuterit. Diskutimi kryesor është Mac kundër Windows dhe jo Microsoft kundër Apple. Edhe atë mund ta diskutojmë por është e kotë se mjafton të shikosh kapitalin e kompanive për te parë se kush ka dalë fitimtare. 





> Dyshoj qe ta perdoresh ndonjehere OS X, por gjithsesi.. _te gjithe futen ne sallen e windows.._  Dhe kjo cfare do te thote ?? "semundja e patates"
>  (ka qene nje semundje e frikshme ku vdiq nje perqindje e konsiderueshme e popullsise se Irlandes sepse konsumonin vetem kete lloj ushqimi).. asnje fjale rreth virusave qe bejne kataklizem cdo vit neper servera Windows-i ??


Nuk e dija këtë sëmundjen e patates, ashtu sikur dhe nuk dija për "ray of light", për Ms Office për Mac si programi më i mirë, për Ms Office të prezantuar më parë në Mac sesa në Windows e plot gjëra të tjera që nuk kanë lidhje fare me krahasimin e dy sistemeve operative. 





> C'eshte kjo "Ka dale moda" se tani megjithmend qe u be qesharake ?? Ti kujton se une rri dhe shikoj se si "ecen moda". Une i dhashe mendimin atij qe kerkoi nje Mac. Ti e sugjerove qe mos ta blinte (duke e perdorur OS X, vetem "nganjehere", sipas fjaleve te tua!) sepse ka me mire.. Pastaj dhe Micro$oft, nuk ka nevoje per "avokate" se paguan nje ushtri te tere me te tille.. Apo i je futur "modes se fundit" ??


Të nxehu keq ajo historia e patates dhe me këtë më lart ka arritur kulmin. Unë nuk thashë që je modelist, por kam lexuar e kam dëgjuar plot njerëz që shajnë microsoft vetëm për mënyrën se si bën biznes dhe se si ka arritur të jetë numri një. Biznesi është i qelbur dhe nuk i kushtoj rëndësi biznesit, bill gates, apo microsoft. Për ato shaje sa të duash. Unë i kushtoj rëndësi programeve që përdor. Unë respektoj Microsoft për rreshtat e pafund që ka shkruajtur. Provo të programosh ndonjëherë dhe do mësosh të respektosh microsoft për shumë gjëra që nga Visual Basic e deri tek .NET. 

Ke të drejtë që nuk e kam përdorur Mac aq sa duhet por e kam përdorur mjaftueshëm për të qëndruar larg tij. Ndërsa ti si ke lënë histori pa mësuar Microsoft dhe biles kritikove edhe Windows XP SP2, që ka vetëm disa javë që ka dalë. Si një kritik e Windows, nuk të bën mirë ta përdorësh kaq shumë dhe besoja se do kishe hequr dorë prej windows që kur përdore Me. Si shpejgohet?





> Dhe kush eshte promovuesi me i madh i Linux sot ne bote ?? tre germa:  *IBM*
> Dhe procesoret PowerPC qe perdoren ne Macintosh kush i zhvillon ne bashkepunim?? *Apple me IBM*


IBM e ndihmoi Microsoft të ngrihej në këmbë dhe vazhdon të shesë PC dhe shumë programe te tjera qe punojnë direkt me windows dhe programet ë tjera të windows në përgjithësi. Nuk e kupton që të gjitha kompanitë qe duan të jenë të suksesshme në insdustrinë e kompjuterave duhet të bashkëpunojnë patjetër me Microsoft?





> Te te kujtoj qe megjithe miresine e madhe te Microsoft, mos harro qe XP duhet ta instalosh me internet, sepse duhesh verifikuar a ke paguar apo jo njehere..


Këtë gjë e bëjnë të gjitha kompanitë dhe jo vetëm Microsoft. Shkaqet për këtë dihen mjaft mirë. Kompanitë e mëdha si microsoft humbasin me miliona dollare nga kopjet pirate në internet. Edhe ti po të ishe do ta bëje këtë gjë në programin tënd. Deri tani nuk kam dëgjuar të ankohet njeri për aktivizimin. Ata që e blejnë rregullisht, s'kanë asnjë problem. 

Unë bëra të ditur mendimin tim dhe nuk është hera e parë. Diskutime të ngjashme gjen plot në temën Windows vs. Linux. Diskutimet nuk bëhen vetëm për të ndihmuar etan, por edhe për anëtarë të tjerë, edhe për të kaluar kohën. 

etan kërkoi mendim dhe unë shpreha mendimin tim. Ai të bëjë ç'të dojë. Të thashë që Mac është i mirë për fëmijët e vegjël. Për njerëz që duan të shikojnë vetëm email dhe të bredhin në internet, Mac është i shkëlqyer. Për ata që përdorin paisje të Apple, Mac është i shkëlqyer. 

Për studentët, për profesionistët, për programuesit, për një njeri që pëlqen të përdorë një larmi të pafund programesh, do sugjeroja të mbanin sistemin që erdhi me kompjuterin, Windows sigurisht. Më mirë të mësosh të shmangësh problemet e keqpërdorimit të Windows, sesa të mësohesh në Mac dhe të detyrohesh më vonë të mësosh windows në shkollë e në zyrë. 

Po të kesh dëshirë, shkruaj edhe 5 faqe të tjera për Mac por unë nuk shkruaj më. 
Kushdo që shtron pyetjen e etan, ka mjaft informacion për të nxjerrë konkluzionet e veta.

----------


## werewolf

> Për studentët, për profesionistët, për programuesit, për një njeri që pëlqen të përdorë një larmi të pafund programesh, do sugjeroja të mbanin sistemin që erdhi me kompjuterin, Windows sigurisht.


ketu nuk jam 100% dakort me ty edspace!  Mua (deri tani) nuk me ka hyre ne pune windows per programim! Ketu ne rome te pakten(dhe ne nje pjese te madhe te italise), dipartimentet e informatikes perdorin linux (jo se nuk e kane windows).

----------


## edspace

werewolf, 

Linux eshte ndertuar nga profesionistet per profesionistet dhe patjeter qe do kete programim. Une po krahasoja Windows me Mac. 

Ti mbase po programon ne C, C++, ose Java. Mos harro se Microsoft ka edhe VB, C#, DirectX, ActiveX, ASP, dhe plot vegla te tjera programimi qe microsoft i lejon vetem ne Windows. Pervec scripteve ne shell, nuk kam pare ndonje gjuhe tjeter qe te punoje ne Linux dhe te mos punoje ne Windows. 

Nuk mund te thuash qe Linux ka me shume programues se Windows. Vetem shiko numri e programeve qe behen per Windows dhe ata qe dalin per Linux. 

Nje gje eshte e sigurte, qe Mac eshte ne vend te trete ne kete drejtim.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

se ketu po degjoj cudirat me te medha :P

ume jam Linux user per nje kohe te gjate gati 2.5 vjet ... nuk them se di plotesisht te gjitha gjerat po per punen time edhe per shkollen jam mese i pergatitur ... une jam ai qe e urej windows me shume se cdo program tjeter po kur vjen puna e perdor pasi esht shume user friendly edhe ka hapesire te gjere ku e mbeshtes edspace ne te gjitha pikat qe ka shtruar .. nuk mund te shpenzoj 300+ dollare per te mare nje apple po shpenzoj 1500 dollare edhe ndertoj nje Pc qe mund te kete brenda tij mac windows unix solaris linux e te gjitha kjo ishte nje 
e dyta nese mac ka qene i pari pse ka te gjithe designe te windows 3.1 e te them te drejten biles me pare se kesaj kur sa doli sistemi i program manager pa ju vene emri windows 
per nje perdorues te ri te ps une i rekomandoj 1000 here windows asnje gje tjeter me shume mac nuk eshte opensource sikunderse edhe unix 
persa i perket programimit linux si me GCC edhe me G++ kure nuk do arije te programoje ne VB C# etj po eshte shume i mire ne C, C++, BACHshell, asambly perl php etj . ne ca do lloj shkolle qe te shkosh bazat e para te progrmimit do i hedhesh me windows se nuk je kure ac gjeni qe me te pare kodin te jesh i perkryer duke ditur se VB eshte visual edhe mesazhet jane konkrete 
nese qe te mos i hyme keti debati perseri cdo gje ka mangesite e te mirat po per userat e thjeshte te PC une ju sygjeroj WIN edhe asnjehere cdo useri nuk i rekoandoj MAC duke ditur se edhe me grafikat ka humb shume ne silesi shpresojme se me G5 te kete bere ndonje perparim se nuk kam arit ndonjehre ta perdor 
Ardi

----------


## etan

Ju faleminderit per pergjigjet dhe  ju ftoj perseri te me jepni nje ide ....
Kompjuterin e pare e kam patur para gjashte vjetesh .....kuptohet pentium 3 .....me pas e hodha dhe mora nje pentium 4 ....edhe ky ma plasi buzen ....deri sa e hodha dhe kete se se duroj dot me ....para nja tete muajsh mora nje notebook toshiba satellite p10 pentium 4  :djall sarkastik:   (kuptohet te gjitha i kam marre te rinj ) por pas tre muajsh ....katastrofe  :djall me brire:  .....nejse para ca ditesh takova pronarin e dyqanit me te madh elektronik te ketij qytetit dhe e dini se c perdorte .....nje powerbook te apple .....ai ka qene i pari qe me ka keshilluar per nje mac dhe per G5 


(nje G5 me nje ecran 30 puce kushton tek 7000 euro ,nuk e di nese kushton 300 dollare me pak nje PC   :uahaha:  ?????

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

etan ti bjeme shkurt per se do e perdoresh kete PC !
nese ti je i bindur se ca do besh me kete kompjuter atehere analizo qa eshte debatuar ketu edhe vendo :P

----------


## werewolf

edi nuk thashe qe ka me shume programues per linux, kete gje nuk e di. Thashe vetem qe ketu ne Rome perdoret shume linux(ne universitete, por jo vetem). Eshte normale qe ka shume programues per windows, pasi eshte me i perhapuri. 
ardi une deri tani nuk kam pas ndo1 here rastin te programoj ne win pasi cdo gje qe kam bere e kam bere ne c, c++, smalltalk, sql ose java, dhe profesoret projektet i testojne ne ambient linux! Ne universitetin ku jam une (la sapienza, rome) nuk kemi perdor asnjehere windows. mendoj se per didaktike eshte me mire linux, pasi meson dhe me shume gjera apo jo?


etan nese pc te duhet 'per qejf' atehere eshte shume me mire te marresh nje me win jo mac......... po njese lexo ato qe jane shkru me lart dhe vendos....
bye

----------


## pagan

mac lal se osht me i BUKUR (faktori kryesor ne zgjedhje), pranej. 
gjithashtu do te te shtyje te avancosh, te PRODHOSH diçka dhe ti e jo vetem te luash ose shkruash nje tekst te thjeshte siç bejne shumica qe kane win (kuptohet perveç rastit kur kryejne elektriçistin me pince e kaçavide ne dore tu montu pjese e tela).

ne vetem semundja perhapet, jo shendeti. pranej wind ja kalon makut ne shperndarje (90%).

ne e fundit robt me Mac jane me te zgjut. krahaso darwinin me edspacen kush te duket tu mo i zgjut hee (boo ktu s'e kam seriozisht heee)?

pastaj krahasimi i macut me windows s'eshte i lehte, ngaqe wind ben vetem programe kompjuterike, ndersa mac (apple) ben programe dhe KOMPJUTERAt qe i shoqerojne ato  :ngerdheshje: . kjo ja veshtireson punen apples, sa i perket frekuencave te larta (shpjejtesise se proçesorit, etj), te konkurroje me Intelin, AMD, Dell, e kompani.
nga kjo vjen kryesisht edhe çmimi i larte i makinave apple. firma harxhon shume para ne fushen e kerkimit, ku dhe investimet jane kolosale per te ruajtur gjithnje hegjemonine (ose thjesht ekzistencen) ne treg.

ne me thone te drejten zgjedhja eshte e thjeshte; ai qe ka SOT pare blen mac (ferrari), ai qe s'ka blen pc (fiat). ky eshte dhe faktori kryesor zgjedhes, kudo tjeter mac-u i eshte superior Pc-se. sidomos sot me daljen ne drite te G5 biprocessor 64 bit.

ps; pas applen bota e informatikes do te ishte shume e varfer (ket e ka thone nje bossi i pc-ve) pranej dhe shteti amerikan e ndihmon applen (30 % ne shkolla) per te ekzistu, ndryshe apple do kish kohe qe do kish falimentu.
heh fatkeqsisht bota eshte e mbush me budallenj (ps-ista) ne njoni pat thone; po t'flutronin keta do te bohej dita nate.

----------


## Xemlo

> Ju faleminderit per pergjigjet dhe  ju ftoj perseri te me jepni nje ide ....
> Kompjuterin e pare e kam patur para gjashte vjetesh .....kuptohet pentium 3 .....me pas e hodha dhe mora nje pentium 4 ....edhe ky ma plasi buzen ....deri sa e hodha dhe kete se se duroj dot me ....para nja tete muajsh mora nje notebook toshiba satellite p10 pentium 4   (kuptohet te gjitha i kam marre te rinj ) por pas tre muajsh ....katastrofe  .....nejse para ca ditesh takova pronarin e dyqanit me te madh elektronik te ketij qytetit dhe e dini se c perdorte .....nje powerbook te apple .....ai ka qene i pari qe me ka keshilluar per nje mac dhe per G5 
> 
> 
> (nje G5 me nje ecran 30 puce kushton tek 7000 euro ,nuk e di nese kushton 300 dollare me pak nje PC   ?????


Me siguri do beje nja 350 euro me pak. Nuk te kushton aq shume kompjuteri jo, eshte ekrani ai qe te kryp tek ky konfigurim. Mos bej hapa te gabuara pa marre parasysh gjithshka

----------


## Kleitus

MAC porosite me dike nga Amerika se do te bie gjysem per gjysem me cmim. Une laptopin time e kam porositure nepermjete nje shoku nga Amerika. I njejti Dell qe atje bente gati 1800 me lloje lloje ofertashe, ne Europe kapte te pakten 3300 Euro. Diference tepere e madhe duke pare dhe kursine e kembemimit.

Sa per debatine MAC-WIN, ne Milano serverat qendror te Microsoftit perdorine MAC dhe Linux. Kush e di pse.

----------


## quattroxquattro

pershendetje,
te them te drejten endra ime eshte te kisha nje g5, nuk dua gje tjeter, 

kur shkoj nga njehere ne MONDADORI, me kenaqet shpirti duke e pare

kam zili ata qe e kane blere, na thoni pak si ju duket
ciao

----------


## etan

hej e kam marre  G5 ne darke te dergoj nje foto ,,,,eshte mbrekulli quatroooooooooooooo ox

----------

